# Raspberry Pi Anyone?



## D_riddic (Aug 24, 2015)

Is anyone here using a RPi-B, + or RPi2 in their system? If so what success, tips and or tricks do you have?


----------



## Sirclive (Aug 26, 2015)

I have two, the first one is abit Slow and the new pi 2 is almost perfect. I'm running kodi on it I've just over 10,000 songs and about 350 Movies and over 400 tv shows on a 1t harddrive connected to it. The sound output via hdmi is great and so is the picture quality i use it every day i don't even turn it off, it only uses a watt or two, and the new phone app is great as well hope this helps, oh PS I've got an android Box as well they are Rubbish compared to the pi.


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

What is it, what are they for?


----------



## Sirclive (Aug 26, 2015)

Its a small computer, the pi 2 is a quad core 900mhz 1g ram with 4 usb connections and ethernet, you use an sd card as its lets say harddrive, and use kodi (xbmc) it cost £30 very cheap


----------



## Sirclive (Aug 26, 2015)

Google kodi and see what you think i love it


----------



## D_riddic (Aug 24, 2015)

I have 2 as well. I cut the cord 3 years ago. Never looked back after buying the Pi. I have been having a hard time with Xbian lately. Version 15.1 is killing me. I went beck to 14.2. I bought a PiFi Digi+, I cant seem to get it running. I think I am going to try Openelect. I read the drivers are in the builds. The reason for the PiFi was to try and get SPDIF out to my 5.1 turtle beach headphones while the kiddo and wife are sleeping. I just purchased a NAD 787, come to think of If, I might look to see if I can get the optical out on the receiver to send what ever is coming into it via HDMI from the Pi. 

Anyone get the PiFi Digi+ running on Xbian?


----------



## Sirclive (Aug 26, 2015)

Im using openelec no problems, ive learned if its not broken dont fix it eg i wait for openelec to do any updates


----------



## Sirclive (Aug 26, 2015)

Www.dx.com have a dac that converts hdmi to spdif


----------



## jdheltne (Jan 10, 2016)

I have several Raspberry Pis, all 3 versions, and tried pretty much all the flavors out of there and for me, which my goal was to make them an endpoint for all my DVDs (500+, home movies, music, etc..,) and I settled on Plex Media Server (I like a central index and the fact it can do real time decoding) and then, RasPlex worked the best for me. I dont like XBMC because I dont like the multi indexes, it seemed very dumb to me to maintain and have to sync each index with each other one and XMBC seems bloated to me compared to RasPlex. In addition, some of my RaspPi are using hard ethernet connections and some on WIFI (I have 3 networks at tte house, a media network, a business network and a play around network and use seperate VLANs for them. This has not given me any issues once I separated the network traffic as far as drops and such goes, and I have a 4200 sqft house, so its got a ways to go sometimes. I definitely tweeked the config.txt file for gpu_mem, freq, over_voltage, turbo, hdmi, overscan, boot_delay. I run it off a USB Key drive, also tweeked the advancedsettings.xml file, cmdline.txt file, andguisettings.xml, and keymap.xml. I also added some custom scripts to force updates, sync time with NTP on boot, , and added several addons. and did a lot of trial and error on what skins I used. I also have this all tied in to my ISY994 automation system via iRule on my tablet as well, and it works great and has been running for 2-3 years now. The only thing I really want to do to it is replace my Plex server with a more powerful system and add more disks.


----------



## Anthony Doman (Feb 22, 2014)

In my quest for a media player that was well nigh invisible and had low power requirements, I started off messing around with a Pi B running the standard Raspbian OS, just to get a feel for how it would fit into a streaming setup. (I am really only interested in audio, but in time video will follow.) I piped the Pi's output through its analogue headphone out socket directly to my audio system. The idea was to run the Pi headless, using the VLC remote app in its paid-for version, which allows file browsing. Sadly, there are enough unwelcome audio artefacts - hisses, pops - to make this not acceptable for anything that aspires to be an audiophile solution! Although there are USB audio interfaces/DACs that would provide better sound quality, my own audio interface doesn't, well, interface with Linux.

Recently I replaced all of that with a Pi 3 and HifiBerry DAC+. Sound quality is superb. It streams from network storage, direct-connected storage such as a USB drive and cloud-based services such as Web radio Tidal. At first I used Volumio as the OS - based on the HifiBerry setup procedure. This seemed to work fine and was easily managed using BubbleUPnP. For interest's sake I tried out Rune, which is similar to Volumio - I understand there was a common development team - and have stuck with Rune, which by the way seems to have a more comprehensive dashboard for . 

The current arrangement is Android device with BubbleUPnP, streaming wirelessly to the network and via ethernet to the Pi3/Hifiberry, running Rune. This connects by standard RCA to my analogue audio system.


----------

